# 15 year anniversary



## Jim (Oct 3, 2015)

Yup, made it! So far so good! I decided to leave the kids at home and take my wife to Puerto Rico for the weekend. I cashed in some airline miles and scored a deal on the hotel. I am a little cheap. A mans got to do what a mans got to do. If I want to do my fishing and hunting trips with the guys I have to give a little to get a little. Worth it in my opinion! It's been 90 degrees and the water is the warmest I have ever felt.....crazy! I will be back home tomorrow.......bummer!


----------



## Johnny (Oct 3, 2015)

wow congrats on the 15!!
and a nice gesture to step up to the plate to please your partner.

I was stationed in San Juan for 3 years back when I was in the Navy.
I had a 20' tri-hull Bonita fishing/diving machine and a 1436 Tin Jon.
And, a 1977 K-5 Blazer . . . it was an AWESOME 3 years !!!

good job !!!


----------



## Keystone (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## DaleH (Oct 3, 2015)

*Congrats!*

Enjoy the trip!


----------



## bobberboy (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats on the anniversary. Lucky for you that beard doesn't have to clear customs on the way home...


----------



## FishingCop (Oct 3, 2015)

Way to go Jim   Congrats =D>


----------



## Kismet (Oct 3, 2015)

Congratulations to you and your spouse.
It's a team deal.

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## Jim (Oct 3, 2015)

bobberboy said:


> Congrats on the anniversary. Lucky for you that beard doesn't have to clear customs on the way home...



I always go through without issue! It's my wife they put through the ringer each time. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 3, 2015)

Most of the resort hotels there are pretty lenient
on taking the towels - - - but, draw a very hard
line on the wax rings !!!!


----------



## richg99 (Oct 3, 2015)

Congratulations on your 15th.

Wait until you see what you have to buy for your 55th!

Ha Ha richg99


----------



## lugoismad (Oct 3, 2015)

Congrats man!

We went on a cruise for our honey moon and Puerto Rico was one of the stops. And was in fact the only stop where I could use my cell phone, because its a US territory. 

I thought I was getting a deal doing a 9 day cruise, but by day 3 I was ready to steal a life boat and make off for land.


----------



## JMichael (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats on the 15, hope you both had a good time.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 4, 2015)

=D> very cool hope the two of you had a great time =D>


----------



## lovedr79 (Oct 4, 2015)

Congrats Jim


----------



## Attwanl (Oct 5, 2015)

Congratulations 
Have fun


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2015)

The only thing that stinks about going away, is coming home to 50 degree, cold, damp, miserable weather....and then work the next day. :LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (Oct 5, 2015)

Jim, you might still be young enough to join the Navy !! LOL
then, you can get stationed in those romantic Caribbean Island bases !!

I was in Key West, FL for 6 years
Guantanamo Bay, Cuba for 3 years
San Juan, PR for 3 years
Bermuda for 3 years

then, to Norfolk, VA in JANUARY !!!! culture shock !! :shock: 
And I try to forget the North Atlantic cruises in the winter time LOL.
but, "the islands" were awesome.


----------



## richg99 (Oct 5, 2015)

I'll bet that there are jobs in the South. Ha Ha I made that move from Chicago to Houston 35 years ago. 

Now, I go to TN in the Summer to escape the heat and humidity of TX. Other than maybe San Diego, there aren't any perfect places. 

Here in our wonderful Summer place in TN, many of the retirees are called
"Half-backs". The reason is that most of them left Wisc.Michigan.Ohio and retired to Florida. After five or six years of heat and humidity they came "Half way Back" to Tennessee. rich


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 6, 2015)

Wtg mr. Jim


----------

